# Accuracy of Torque app



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I bought two Bluetooth adapters the other day

Amazon.com: Soliport ELM 327 Bluetooth OBDII OBD2 Diagnostic Scanner: Automotive
Amazon.com: BAFX Products (TM) - BLUETOOTH - OBDII OBD2 DIAGNOSTIC SCANNER - CAN ELM 327 SCANTOOL - CHECK ENGINE LIGHT CAR CODE READER: Automotive

I'm thinking about keeping the BAFX product and giving the other one to my brother in law. Anyone have exp with either of these two units?

Anyway, I wanted a way to data log all of our cars so I got the Torque app as well. How accurate is the Torque app? I'm asking this question in terms of calculated values such as boost which IIRC isn't something that you read from a PID but calculate from a set of PIDs (e.g. MAP).


----------



## mlong1107 (Feb 13, 2012)

I recently purchased the BAFX OBD2 as well for use with my Galaxy S2. So far seems like most of the gauges or relatively accurate (rpm, coolant temp, speed). I have found an issue with the boost gauge, you have to adjust the settings for it to read correctly. I still haven't figured it out all the way. Something about figuring out if the sensor calculates for atmospheric pressure or not. When you figured it out let me know. 

As far as the DTC Reader, it seems fairly simple and easy to use. It even picked up codes that weren't currently present but didn't set enough times to trigger the light.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I purchased the Soliport, but it hasn't arrived yet, and I haven't played with Torque.

Is there a master list of GM specific PID's that work with the cruze? A little web surfing didn't find anything specific, and I can't access the torque web page from my current connection.

I've got another unit that's similar to torque that reads ABS modules, and transmission specific codes as well. Hopefully torque is more than just powertrain info


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> How accurate is the Torque app? I'm asking this question in terms of calculated values such as boost which IIRC isn't something that you read from a PID but calculate from a set of PIDs (e.g. MAP).


Why not ask the developer how he calculates it, and why?

Then you can decide if it seems accurate.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Why not ask the developer how he calculates it, and why?
> 
> Then you can decide if it seems accurate.


I'm asking for real world users. Just because you compute 2 + 2, it won't always show up as 4. I can use my log reader to computer HP but that doesn't mean it's accurate.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

So I ask again, what kind of accuracy does the Torque app posses? I'm seeing boost readings of -0.6 and if I play with the settings I can get -1.5 and maybe 0 if I floor it. Whats the deal? I'm assuming I need to configure something a certain way but not sure what.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> So I ask again, what kind of accuracy does the Torque app posses? I'm seeing boost readings of -0.6 and if I play with the settings I can get -1.5 and maybe 0 if I floor it. Whats the deal? I'm assuming I need to configure something a certain way but not sure what.



Not sure what is doing that to your program. I set mine to PSI instead of BAR or Inches of Mercury. Dont forget that if you are using an ELM chipset to enable faster communications in the application.

I have found it to be quite accurate.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wyre said:


> Not sure what is doing that to your program. I set mine to PSI instead of BAR or Inches of Mercury. Dont forget that if you are using an ELM chipset to enable faster communications in the application.
> 
> I have found it to be quite accurate.


I am using ELM and I already enabled faster communication so I'm good there. When setting up the units I missed the PSI one. I turned it on so I'll give it a try and see what it says. I also adjusted the boost computation method from MAP to MAF but it didn't work. should I leave it on MAP?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ran the BAFX adapter and in both modes (eco and perf) it shows 22 PSI. That's with MAP calculation. With MAF it shows 13 PSI in both eco and perf modes. Obviously I just need to get a boost gauge.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Torque app reads the MAP sensor i believe, which would make it accurate. 

0-60, 1/4 mile, etc are WAY off


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hoon said:


> Torque app reads the MAP sensor i believe, which would make it accurate.
> 
> 0-60, 1/4 mile, etc are WAY off


You can choose which method. As I said, I tried both calculation methods and I tried each in both ECO and PERF modes. So either Torque is wrong or my tune is f-ed up. I'm supposed to have select-a-tune


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I literally just posted in another thread about that. I get the exact same boost levels in ECO and Sport. I can easily hit 19-21 in ECO...I just got the torque app as well. I think our tunes are still f*ed up.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

danimal said:


> I literally just posted in another thread about that. I get the exact same boost levels in ECO and Sport. I can easily hit 19-21 in ECO...I just got the torque app as well. I think our tunes are still f*ed up.


I just went to autozone and picked up the most decent boost gauge they had. Sunpro brand and it's only a boost gauge but it goes to 30 pis. The other ones that were vac/boost only went to 20. Oh well. anyway, I'm going to hook it up tonight (if I can find out which tube to tap!) and see what I get. If it doesn't check out I'm emailing vince.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll keep watching the thread to see what your results are. IIRC there are some other threads with instructions on which line to tap. If the gauge matches the app, I think we both need to talk to Vince.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

danimal said:


> I'll keep watching the thread to see what your results are. IIRC there are some other threads with instructions on which line to tap. If the gauge matches the app, I think we both need to talk to Vince.


I dont expect it to match the app but we'll see. I've been through them all and I think I'm just going to tap into the black and green line by the manifold. Seems to be only 2 (manifold and bpv) but steve from ISM mentioned the brake booster line. Don't think I'll mess with that.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

FYI: I boosted 22 PSI in both eco and perf modes. My tune is not correct. Sending Vince an email.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> You can choose which method. As I said, I tried both calculation methods and I tried each in both ECO and PERF modes. So either Torque is wrong or my tune is f-ed up. I'm supposed to have select-a-tune


Map wouldn't be calculated, it would be read off the sensor. 

MAF would be calculated, and less accurate. 

Anyways, seems these tunes are certainly not 100% sorted


----------

